# Lifetime subscription. . .transferrable? How?



## Michael248363 (Jul 23, 2002)

I currently have 2 DSR6000 units which both have lifetime subscriptions on them. I'm considering getting another unit. I've been looking on eBay and have seen Series 1 units that say they have lifetime subscriptions that are transferrable to the new owner because the subscription is tied to the unit not the person.

Is this true? If I buy one of these units, how do I get DirecTV to transfer the lifetime subscription that it has over to me so that I don't have to pay the monthly fee for that unit? Are there any special steps or phrases that I need to say to the customer service rep?

Thanks


----------



## RBerryman (Sep 17, 2002)

You should only have to have paid for 1 lifetime sub. and then that one will cover the additional DTivo's without having to add another lifetime, I think that as many as 8 DTivo can be on an account under 1 lifetime sub.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

When DirecTV took over the administration of the combo units, the lifetime subscriptions were moved from the unit to the account. You can add any new DirecTV DVR to your account and not pay any extra TiVo fee. If you buy a DirecTV DVR from ebay that lists lifetime subscription, be very wary. It is probably overpriced.


----------



## dnbassassin (Sep 10, 2003)

i use to work in a department that just did tranfer for tivo lifetime. From the rules that person, that you bought your tivo from must no longer have acct with directv. At one time person had to buy tivo lifetime service for their tivo. Then service can be tranfer but you must provide pervious owner info for them to confirm that person had lifetime. They will take 30 days for them to tranfer because system only allow one day a month to make the change. You see premier dvr $0 charge which is same service till it is change over. Besure and ask for the seller info before buy on ebay and directv can confirm that if that only the question you ask.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The problem I see is that the eBay buyer may be paying too much for a DirecTV DVR that has lifetime, which means nothing if you already have lifetime registered units with DirecTV.


----------



## Michael248363 (Jul 23, 2002)

So what it sounds like people are telling me is that I can get any DirecTV DVR and regardless of what subscription it had or didn't have it will go under my existing lifetime subscription?

Is this true for only Series 1 units or would it apply to the newer Series 2 and HD DVRs as well?

Thanks


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

You you already have lifetime on one DirecTiVo on your account it is true for all DirecTiVos. It does not matter if it is a series 1, series 2, R10, HR10-250.



DVR Service Agreement said:


> If you paid a lifetime service fee, you will not be charged a fee for your DIRECTV DVR Service as long as you maintain television programming service from DIRECTV on the same account. If you disconnect your DIRECTV television programming service and later reconnect on the same account, your DIRECTV DVR service will be reconnected and you will not be charged a fee for DIRECTV DVR Service.


----------



## Michael248363 (Jul 23, 2002)

I guess the word of the day then is. . . . .SWEET!!!!

Good thing I got the lifetime subscription when I did.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

The DTiVo lifetime subs on eBay are generally machines hacked to get free service.


----------



## cohenri (Apr 24, 2006)

A couple of years ago I bought a Tivo and a lifetime subscription which I used with my cable box. Then about a year ago, I moved and subscribed to DirectTV. Direct TV provided me a Dual Tuner Satellite/Tivo box for my living room and a regular Non-Tivo Receiver for my bedroom. I attached my lifetime subscription Tivo box to the bedroom receiver and continued to reap the benefits of the lifetime Tivo on that television. However, in my living room I have been paying for the use of the DirectTV provided Tivo.

Now, I am planning on upgrading to HD in my living room and will likely be buying (renting) the HR20-150 DirectTV HD/DVR (unless the HR20-250 comes out really soon).

My question is this - if I move my living room dual tuner Direct TV Tivo/DVR to my bedroom can I transfer the lifetime subscription to that box? Otherwise, I believe that I own the Tivo box provided by Direct TV last year. Is the box usable on a third tv without subscribing for another Tivo service? Or, is there a market on eay to sell this box?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

The standalone lifetime TiVo subscription can not be transferred to DirecTV. 

The DVR fee is only applied once per account. If you add a second DirecTiVo you will not pay a second DVR fee. You will be charged a mirroring fee for another DirecTV receiver but not another DVR fee.

I would move the living room DirecTiVo to the bed room and deactivate the current standalone DirecTV receiver. Your bill should be the same as it is now.


----------



## cohenri (Apr 24, 2006)

rminsk said:


> The standalone lifetime TiVo subscription can not be transferred to DirecTV.
> 
> The DVR fee is only applied once per account. If you add a second DirecTiVo you will not pay a second DVR fee. You will be charged a mirroring fee for another DirecTV receiver but not another DVR fee.
> 
> I would move the living room DirecTiVo to the bed room and deactivate the current standalone DirecTV receiver. Your bill should be the same as it is now.


Thanks for your quick response.

Let me make sure I fully understand what you are saying - I am currently paying 5.99 per month for my DVR service and 4.99 per month for an additional receiver. I have a DVR receiver in my living room and a regular Direct TV receiver in my bedroom. I have attached a stand-alone TIVO to the Direct TV receiver in my bedroom that has a lifetime subscription.

If I get an HD/DVR in my family room and move the Direct TV DVR from my family room to my bedroom, what is the cost? I believe what you are saying is that I will not have to pay for the DVR service in the bedroom and in the living room - i.e. my total DVR cost will be 5.99 plus the 4.99 service for the second receiver.

I realize that I will need to pay additional for the HD service, but that is a separate story.

If there isn't a second DVR charge, and I will still need to pay ONE DVR charge, perhaps my best solution would be to sell or give away my lifetime subscription TIVO and just use my current DVR and the new HDDVR.

What do you think?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

cohenri said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> If I get an HD/DVR in my family room and move the Direct TV DVR from my family room to my bedroom, what is the cost? I believe what you are saying is that I will not have to pay for the DVR service in the bedroom and in the living room - i.e. my total DVR cost will be 5.99 plus the 4.99 service for the second receiver.


If you are going to discontinue the second receiver, you will pay no more.


----------

